# Double-Eyed Needle



## Elora (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi, Everyone! Sorry to have been gone so long, but I had to prioritize to cheesemaking for a bit. The rush is off, as the cow has passed her peak lactation and things are a bit slower for me now.

For years, I have wondered what the advantage is, of a double-eyed needle! and how is it used? (I do have two)In this instance, I am sewing together the sides of a hat and the instructions say to use a "double-eyed needle" but no explanation as to why. Can't think of anything that a tapestry needle would not suffice for...???

Also, the "eyes" are placed one at each end of the needles --not two at one end.

Thanks, all!
Elora


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

if you are using a machine knit pattern, it probably says that because that is what comes with the knitting machine. You use it just like a regular needle, but it won't split stitches like a needle with a point will.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Elora said:


> Hi, Everyone! Sorry to have been gone so long, but I had to prioritize to cheesemaking for a bit. The rush is off, as the cow has passed her peak lactation and things are a bit slower for me now.
> 
> For years, I have wondered what the advantage is, of a double-eyed needle! and how is it used? (I do have two)In this instance, I am sewing together the sides of a hat and the instructions say to use a "double-eyed needle" but no explanation as to why. Can't think of anything that a tapestry needle would not suffice for...???
> 
> ...


You use the double eyed needle when you transfer stitches from ribber bed to main bed or vice versa.You would hook it with the eye on one needle, transfer with the other eye.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I always use the double-eye needle (ribber stitch transfer tool) to sew up my knits (hand and machine knits). It is rounded on the end and doesn't split the yarn like the big yarn needles or tapestry needles can do. For some reason, it just feels right in my hand. If I've been hand knitting and pull out one of those big yarn needles from my tool packet to start sewing up or running in ends, I'll usually get frustrated and go get my double-eye needle.


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

They say curiosity killed the cat and curiosity always gets the better of me. Here is some trivia for your day.

My first machine was a Passap and I learned this tool as a bodkin. When I read this post it seemed off to me that folks would be calling it by the wrong name. So I dug out one of my Brother manuals, a Studio/Singer and the Passap to see what this tool is called. 

Brother calls it a TRANSFER NEEDLE 
Studio/Singer calls it a DOUBLE-EYE TRANSFER TOOL
Passap calls it a BODKIN.


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

They say curiosity killed the cat and curiosity always gets the better of me. Here is some trivia for your day.

My first machine was a Passap and I learned this tool as a bodkin. When I read this post it seemed off to me that folks would be calling it by the wrong name. So I dug out one of my Brother manuals, a Studio/Singer and the Passap to see what this tool is called. 

Brother calls it a TRANSFER NEEDLE 
Studio/Singer calls it a DOUBLE-EYE TRANSFER TOOL
Passap calls it a BODKIN.

This is weird! Sorry I don't know why it double posted.


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

jeannie2954 said:


> ...
> Brother calls it a TRANSFER NEEDLE
> Studio/Singer calls it a DOUBLE-EYE TRANSFER TOOL
> Passap calls it a BODKIN.


That is interesting. Remember the famous saying about "a rose by any other name..."
:thumbup:


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

I have always used the double eye needle for transferring stitches as well as sewing up the machine knits. My Mom and great aunts always called it a bodkin, but not sure if those were single eye or double. I do also use tapestry needles a lot, depending on the project (crochet, tatting, etc.) A lot depends on the yarn twist. 
Marge


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Now curiosity has killed another cat.
I have always called a needle with one eye and a blunt end a Bobkin.
The Brother and Singer/knitmaster main bed knitting machines are supplied with a tapestry needle which is another name for a Bobkin needle and this is shown on the accessories page of their manuals. 
The ribbers for the above makes of machines are supplied with a transfer needle which although OK for stitching up are in fact given just for transferring stitches from one bed to the other......again shown in their manuals.

Why Passap called a transfer needle a Bobkin always baffled me.....but hey ho as long as they do what we want them to do that's OK. :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Elora (Sep 1, 2014)

And that's what I LOVE about KP! You always get way more than you expected when you appeal to the experts here. Thank you so very much! (all who took the time to reply): Carla, Randi, Jeanie, Janice, Marge, Susie.

Nice to have the correct terminology as well as why a double-eyed (bodkin, needle,) is better for gathering than is a plain tapestry needle.

Elora


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Elora said:


> And that's what I LOVE about KP! You always get way more than you expected when you appeal to the experts here. Thank you so very much! (all who took the time to reply): Carla, Randi, Jeanie, Janice, Marge, Susie.
> 
> Nice to have the correct terminology as well as why a double-eyed (bodkin, needle,) is better for gathering than is a plain tapestry needle.
> 
> Elora


Agree-I use my double eyed needle for sewing up as well as transferring..great tool!


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

You can also use the double eye to take stitches off the main bed and gather the stitches.


----------

